# This little bad boy!



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

It may not be in it's best condition, but this lil sucker runs like a bat out of he!! Litterly pics will be up in a jiffy going to load them on tapatalk!


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

2006 Honda cr85 vforce3 valves and reeds protaper bars full fmf fatty and powercore2 gripper seat flying machine factory sticker kit asv levers bearings and grips on the way and I'm pretty sure there is something I'm missing!

















































my dad got a cr125 today and I got one thing to say because he looks like a fat and short guy on a very big bike!


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

:worthless:





you must have read my mind!


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

And a hole shot button


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol nice


----------



## 02KODIAK400 (May 16, 2012)

i like it !!!!!!


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

triston said:


> And a hole shot button


Hole shot button?


----------



## triston (Aug 31, 2009)

It is for starting off at the starting line without wheeling up so much when you are racing (even though I dont race)


----------

